# Hire wordpress freelancer related websites



## meenalemos90 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hello Every one,

I have one question about the freealancing related websites i am just going to build a wesite for online shop but i just a wp freelancer to make this i choose the Hire Wordpress Freelancer And Find Wordpress Freelancers Job | hirewpfreelancer.com.
for now can any one suggest me some more like this website only for wordpress freealncer i dont want garbage or bulky muliple skills related freelancing sites.


----------



## anja1988 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hey there!

I hope I'm understanding correctly that you're going to build a website for yourself and your services? But you want suggestions for sites that have specifically WP-related jobs? 
Here's some sites that I've come across:
- WP Hired
- jobs.Wordpress

Then there's also some non WP specific sites with a good selection of WP jobs such as: Smashing Jobs, Elance and Upwork.

I also do similar freelance work but mostly for friends and friends of friends. Some people have been showing interest recently in using other CMS's, in particular Drupal so I've been half considering learning more about that. But not to worry, Wordpress is still on top!

Hope this helps!


----------

